# SHINE oder GLOW-Effekt



## Dörti.Hermi (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mal ned Frage: Wie krieg ich solche Bilder hin: http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/index.html (Die Buttons in der Navigation)

Also dass die Buttons so glänzen.. Gibts da fertige Filter oder Funktionen in PS? (verwende CS3)

Vielen Dank
Lg Andi


----------



## Mew (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo eigentlich it das garnicht so scher, das ist ein Verlauf und oben ein weißer schein mit niedrieger deckkraft. Das länzen bekomt man mit den Fülloptionen. Für solche Navigationsleisten gibt es im Web viee TUTs!

MFG Mew


----------



## Remme (15. Februar 2008)

...oder man suche sich ein Tutorial

Bitte schön .. Hier klicken

Sogar mit .psd-Download 

lg


----------

